# Burton Bindings Medium or Large



## Domafari (Sep 21, 2010)

Just wanted to see how people say they're boot fit is in Burton large or medium. I'm in the awkward 10.5 size riding a burton imperial boot.

I used to have a set of large cartels but seem to remember they were adjusted to the smallest setting to fit snug. 

I bought medium/large union's and sadly had the opposite issue where they are fully adjusted to fit and seem to tight.

Any other 10.5 Burton riders Hve some inset


----------



## Toby (Mar 8, 2017)

There are quite a few other threads discussing this topic - here's a few of them:
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/48298-burton-mission-bindings-m-l.html
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/79978-medium-vs-large-bindings-size-11-a.html
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/248234-burton-mission-binding-sizing.html
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/145481-burton-cartel-reflex-sizing-m-l.html


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Riding 3 sets of Cartels. Older,.. 2010's are Lrg. My other 2 are Med. 1reflex, 1reg disc. 

I was in a pair of 32 st boas in 10.5 but have recently sized down to a 10 in the 32-Binary Boas. 

My experience with everything,.. the various versins & sizes of Cartels and size 10.5 and 10 boots is that the Med baseplates are the best fit for the boots footprint. And Using the Lrg Ankle Straps seems to work best with those Med bindings. 

This combination seems to fall right in the middle of the "adjustability" spectrum. You don't have to use the smallest settings or ride them adjusted all the way out. At least for my boots and Cartels. :dunno:

YMMV.


-edit-
Oh,.. and I just recently learned that if you bought new Burtons, their cust service dept might just switch out the L ankle straps for the M's free of charge! :blink: Dumb ass that I am,... I paid to switch mine. :facepalm3: :laugh:


----------



## Domafari (Sep 21, 2010)

Thank you so much for your advice was exactly what I was hoping for. Medium est it is then. Also sorry for the lack of search, got to gun-ho after reseting my password


----------

